

Largest 3D map of the universe, SDSS (Sloan Digital Sky Survey) - arjn
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/08/the-largest-ever-3d-map-of-the-universe/260909/#

======
arjn
Here is a direct link to SDSS : <http://www.sdss.org/>

